# Cars In The Park - Lichfield



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all, attended cars in the park today, there was a wide variety of cars on show so i thought i'd share my pics with everyone on here. There was also some shocking paint on show

Anyway enjoy













This is a clio with that cossie lump in











Some nice paint work lol










Tidy








Datsun power











Love these 182's









Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some tasty looking cars on display, not really keen on the cars with oversized wheels though but otherwise very nice.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Some very nice cars in there, particularly like the mk1 cortina, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice motors on display and thank you for sharing


----------

